# Why is the Domane so "heavy"?



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Looking at Trek website, the listed weights for the various Domane SL seems to be always 1-2 lbs higher than other manufacturers endurance bikes with similar specs (and much higher than the SL Emonda, even if they share the same 500 carbon grade). Why is that? Isospeed hardware? Tougher / heavier carbon layup that can handle harsher roads? The 32c tires sure account for some of that weight too.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Probably IsoSpeed. That's not a lightweight design.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

I believe the 56CM SLR 6 600 series carbon w/out Disks weights in at 16.72 lb (7.6Kg) using 700-28s, not considered a true light weight like the Emonda but definitely not to be considered heavy.

Personally I think their great bikes for those of us that want to enjoy a century or just a great day ride as they are smooth, easy on the old bod, quick and responsive.

What other bikes are you comparing them to..


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

The SLR is indeed pretty light. I was actually comparing the SL5 disc, at 20 lbs, to similar offerings from Scott, Devinci, Specialized and Cannondale. Even the non-disc version is 19.2 lbs, with a full carbon fork and steerer.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

When I was comparing endurance bikes the Domane weighed les than equivalent Specialized and Giant setups.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

They all seem to be pretty close, but the Canyon Endurace and the new Synapse are supposed to be a bit lighter than their competitors. Not sure about actual weights for all of them but it's probably out there. I posted a video of an actual weight for a SL version in the other thread though.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It's post #10.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/trek/2018-trek-domane-sl-361362.html


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> They all seem to be pretty close, but the Canyon Endurace and the new Synapse are supposed to be a bit lighter than their competitors. Not sure about actual weights for all of them but it's probably out there. I posted a video of an actual weight for a SL version in the other thread though.


Yeah I checked the Canyon too and the aluminum version is lighter than Trek carbon. But they don't ship to Canada so I shouldn't have done that!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

ToiletSiphon said:


> Yeah I checked the Canyon too and the aluminum version is lighter than Trek carbon. But they don't ship to Canada so I shouldn't have done that!


They start selling in the US sometime this month if that helps.


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

Why? Well, as far as the frameset is concerned, the bits and pieces of hardware and the extra seat post thingy that makes up the ISO speed system adds a weight penalty as compared to a bike that doesn't have ISO speed. And then there is the different grades of OCLV which adds more weight when trek uses its lower grade 600 or 500 OCLV. 

Also, keep in mind that Cancellara and other pros with trek-segafredo are using the RSL version of the frameset which use the lightest OCLV and has a geometry that makes for the lightest possible frame. This version is pretty light. Here's an write up that discusses the RSL Domane specifically, which is significantly different frameset from the Domane SLR in H2 geo:

https://abovecategorycycling.com/journal/trekdomanereview/

Keep in mind too that I'm only talking about the frameset. To get a bike below the UCI weight limit you also have to spend for high end components. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishboy316 (Feb 10, 2014)

I recently purchaced a Domane SLR6. Great bike. You don't really notice the weight to much. Also have a 14lbs Cervelo S5 that handles like its on rails. The Domane is perfect for what it is designed for. The iso speed is worth the weight penalty on a distance ride. Most comfy ride I have ever had! It's fast but not real quick. It's a nice handling bike but you have to get used to it. It also climbs well. Nice bike all around.


----------



## JBarney (Jul 29, 2017)

I just purchased a 2017 Domane SLR8. I only have two rides, both in the "stiff" positon and find it to be VERY responsive to power and a pretty smooth ride. I'm ready to try a "relaxed" ride in that position.
It weighs 16.1lbs less pedals in a 58size frame. Not shabby at all, but I didn't buy this bike for it's weight.


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

ToiletSiphon said:


> The SLR is indeed pretty light. I was actually comparing the SL5 disc, at 20 lbs, to similar offerings from Scott, Devinci, Specialized and Cannondale. Even the non-disc version is 19.2 lbs, with a full carbon fork and steerer.


Doesn't the mid to low range Roubaix's weight in about 20Lbs ?


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

My question came after looking at the listed weight for the SL5, which is slightly above 20lbs. Trek just updated its page for the SL6 (same frame) and the weight is at 18lbs. So that means that there is a 1000g difference spread over the groupset (105 vs ultegra), the wheels (generic vs Paradigm Comp), the seatpost (alloy vs carbon) and maybe the bars and stem, which might be of a different alloy. I really wonder what is the exact breakdown of those differences, I guess the wheels account for a good part of it. 

At 18lbs, it's a decent weight for an endurance bike with discs. I guess it would be easy to shave another half pound by switching the 32mm tires to 25mm and going with a 11-28 cassette.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

JBarney said:


> I just purchased a 2017 Domane SLR8. I only have two rides, both in the "stiff" positon and find it to be VERY responsive to power and a pretty smooth ride. I'm ready to try a "relaxed" ride in that position.
> It weighs 16.1lbs less pedals in a 58size frame. Not shabby at all, but I didn't buy this bike for it's weight.


That's about what my 58cm 6 series weighs after dumping the factory wheels which were about 2000 grams.


----------



## ToiletSiphon (Jul 23, 2014)

Srode said:


> That's about what my 58cm 6 series weighs after dumping the factory wheels which were about 2000 grams.


What were the stock wheels exactly?


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

The Domane doesn't have to be heavy.

I've got a 2014 Project One with Sram Red22, Aeolus3 D3 wheels, R3 25c tires, a Paradigm RXL saddle & Isozone RXL bars.
With Look Keo2 Max pedals, RXL cages and a Garmin mount it weighs 14 lbs 6 oz.

Comfortable, fast & climbs great.


----------

